# Avec Airpay, Appe TV1 plus reconnu???



## guytoo (7 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous, depuis mon Ipad 2 ou iphone 4 lorsque je lance "ipod" et veux passer par Airplay pour écouter une chanson sur l'Apple TV 1, c'est plus possible alors que çà l'était avant, bug ou nouveau bridage d'après vous?


----------



## Laurent Fignon (15 Avril 2011)

guytoo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, depuis mon Ipad 2 ou iphone 4 lorsque je lance "ipod" et veux passer par Airplay pour écouter une chanson sur l'Apple TV 1, c'est plus possible alors que çà l'était avant, bug ou nouveau bridage d'après vous?



Airplay à partir d'un iPhone, iPod touch ou iPad n'a jamais fonctionné avec l'AppleTV1 non débridée...




Laurent F


----------

